# Dish says i'm not connected to a phone line



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

So I just downgraded my package and was told if I don't have a phone line connected i'll be charged $5 for tv2. 

Well I do have a phone line and a broadband connection. However dish is telling me I have no phone line connected.

I went into the diagnostics and the system says both phone and broadband are ok. I even remoted into the receiver to check my dvr. All work great.

I have the VIP722 receiver. Any reason why they would say it's not connected to a phone line when, in fact, it is?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, I know someone with more experience on this issue then I do will post soon, but I have the 622 and it calls out around 3AM. If I am watching television at that time it won’t call out until the next day. Are you watching television during that time? I believe there is away to set the call out time on these units.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

MadScientist said:


> Hello, I know someone with more experience on this issue then I do will post soon, but I have the 622 and it calls out around 3AM. If I am watching television at that time it won't call out until the next day. Are you watching television during that time? I believe there is away to set the call out time on these units.


I believe that you are mistaken about your 622 calling out every day. The default time for the receiver to updat is 3:00AM. This update is via satellite, not by phone.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Call Dish back and let them know exactly what you wrote here. They should either be able to force the receiver to "phone home" and confirm it, or disable the fee. Ask to be connected to Technical Support.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> I believe that you are mistaken about your 622 calling out every day. The default time for the receiver to updat is 3:00AM. This update is via satellite, not by phone.


You are the one mistaken Your satellite receiver sends nothing by satellite. It is TVRO Receive only. Data can be sent by phone or internet to DISH but none by satellite.:lol::lol::lol: Actually you are right for the word update, program guide and software updates are delivered by satellite. But PPV purchases system status updates are transmitted to DISH by phone or internet.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> Hello, I know someone with more experience on this issue then I do will post soon, but I have the 622 and it calls out around 3AM. If I am watching television at that time it won't call out until the next day. Are you watching television during that time? I believe there is away to set the call out time on these units.


No, not watching TV at that time. And nothing set to record at that time either.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

boba said:


> You are the one mistaken Your satellite receiver sends nothing by satellite. It is TVRO Receive only. Data can be sent by phone or internet to DISH but none by satellite.:lol::lol::lol: Actually you are right for the word update, program guide and software updates are delivered by satellite. But PPV purchases system status updates are transmitted to DISH by phone or internet.


Boba,
I'm not mistaken at all. RTFQ.

I posted two statements.

One explaining that the receiver does not call in to report PPV's by phone *daily.
*
I also explained that the default time for satellite *updates* is 3:00AM *daily* (and this explains the noise he/she hears at 3:00AM.) lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You should also check to make sure that the phone number Dish has as your service address is the same as the one your receiver is connected to.

If, for example, you have more than one phone line in your home... your receiver must be connected to the one that is on your Dish account... otherwise Dish will log it as coming from the wrong address and that might cause problems too.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You should also check to make sure that the phone number Dish has as your service address is the same as the one your receiver is connected to.
> 
> If, for example, you have more than one phone line in your home... your receiver must be connected to the one that is on your Dish account... otherwise Dish will log it as coming from the wrong address and that might cause problems too.


I checked my account info and the number they have is correct.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...
> 
> If, for example, you have more than one phone line in your home... your receiver must be connected to the one that is on your Dish account... otherwise Dish will log it as coming from the wrong address and that might cause problems too.


Also, is the OP using VOIP? I use vonage without difficulty, but others have reported "issues."


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Also, is the OP using VOIP? I use vonage without difficulty, but others have reported "issues."


I am, yes. Though the receiver tests the phone line and is happy with it. And I can use various dish services and those work fine(don't know if they use the phone line)
I have also heard that you can connect to broadband as well to avoid the charge?

Is there some way to force the receiver to make the call?


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

archer75 said:


> Is there some way to force the receiver to make the call?


Point a gun at the receiver and tell it "Connect or DIE!!!" :lol:


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

archer75 said:


> So I just downgraded my package and was told if I don't have a phone line connected i'll be charged $5 for tv2.


They almost ALWAYS say that if you have any dual output recivers. Just to make sure you are aware that they need to be connected.



> Well I do have a phone line and a broadband connection. However dish is telling me I have no phone line connected.
> 
> I went into the diagnostics and the system says both phone and broadband are ok. I even remoted into the receiver to check my dvr. All work great.
> 
> I have the VIP722 receiver. Any reason why they would say it's not connected to a phone line when, in fact, it is?


Did they actually say your reciever wasn't connected? Because the average CSR would have no way to know if it was or wasn't connected.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

archer75 said:


> I am, yes. Though the receiver tests the phone line and is happy with it ...


In your OP you said, "I went into the diagnostics and the system says both phone and broadband are ok."

Also, try inserting the prefix 99 at the setup page for your phone.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60121&highlight=phone+prefix

I have vonage and do not do this, but it's worth a try with whatever carrier you do have.


----------



## janeslogin (Dec 13, 2006)

I got the warning about the $5 charge almost every day for two years - the computer was using the phone line. The warning stopped stopped when we set up the computer differently.

I only got the warning. I never got the charge.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

This could be off topic but it does kind of relate.....I can never connect to view statements, check for offers, etc. via the phone in service. I always get "cannot connect at this time" blah blah......, have tried numerous times, many different times and to no avail. Any ideas? I do remember it worked early on, but not for months now. Everything checks out as being properly connected, I have a vip622. I can check online or such things obviously, I just wondering why it does not work. The phone line is working, it has a dial tone.
Thank you,
356B


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Have you attempted to see if the phone jack is working? Plug a phone in and see if you get a dial tone.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

although you do have a working ph line connected to the receiver, until E* systems identify ph line connectivity they will keep charging you, but once ph line connectivity is confirmed they will stop charging you $5.00 automatically.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> One explaining that the receiver does not call in to report PPV's by phone *daily.
> *


My 625 and 622 BOTH call home every night. My 322 only calls once a month. They are all connected to a regular phone line.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

chainblu said:


> My 625 and 622 BOTH call home every night. My 322 only calls once a month. They are all connected to a regular phone line.


If by "call Home" you mean dial out and report PPV's to E* you are simply mistaken.

I use Vonage which allows me to see all outgoing calls. In the past month I have two unknown (to Me) calls that have originated from my home. If I dial them, I hear a modem "answering." One call was on 10/20 and the other was on 11/9. One was from my 622 and one was from my 722k.

The number called was: 1-800-267-9084. I Googled that number and the first hit was a guy talking about that Dish PPV reporting number.

http://www.themcmurrays.org/wordpress/2006/10/22/18002679084-dish-network-phoning-home/

If your believing that your modem is calling in daily is based on the noises being made by your receiver, undoubtedly you are making the same mistake as the OP. Note what time it is happening and check what time you have scheduled your daily update of your Guide, etc. Also, pick up an extension if you are awake and see if your hear the modem.

Sadly, there has been a lot of terrible advice in this thread. :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine seems to call in about once a week... unless the call fails to connect, in which case it will try again the next day.

So people who are having phone line troubles, may see that the receiver is calling in every day because it is never actually completing a successful call.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> If your believing that your modem is calling in daily is based on the noises being made by your receiver, undoubtedly you are making the same mistake as the OP. Note what time it is happening and check what time you have scheduled your daily update of your Guide, etc. Also, pick up an extension if you are awake and see if your hear the modem.


What I'm going by is : menu 6-1-3-next-next-Last Connect
It is ALWAYS today's date. Whether or not it's actually calling, I don't know. But I do know if I unplug the phone line, it will show yesterday's date.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

chainblu said:


> What I'm going by is : menu 6-1-3-next-next-Last Connect
> It is ALWAYS today's date. Whether or not it's actually calling, I don't know. But I do know if I unplug the phone line, it will show yesterday's date.


My ViP622 shows today's date, but it has never been able to connect using my VOIP line. I do have a broadband connection.

You can force the receiver to try to dial out by checking your statement from the receiver menu.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

chainblu said:


> ...Whether or not it's actually calling, I don't know. ...


It is not. The receiver does *not* report pay per view orders daily. Period.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

I really don't care enough to argue about it. But maybe someone can explain why it "Last Connects" every day.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

chainblu said:


> I really don't care enough to argue about it. ...


There's *no* argument. lol


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

chainblu said:


> What I'm going by is : menu 6-1-3-next-next-Last Connect ....


On a 622 Menu 6-1-3 gets you to the Info screen.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> On a 622 Menu 6-1-3 gets you to the Info screen.


Pretty sure he means Menu-6-3 which lets you view counters and diagnostic tests and stuff. I looked at mine last night and again just now. Yesterday the Last Connect indicated yesterday's date. This morning it indicates today's date. Scrolling on down to Status Scheduled yesterday it indicated today's date, now it indicates tomorrow's date. I think (remember, I'm old ) last night it indicated 11/03/09 but won't wear to that.

Me, I haven't the foggiest idea of what that means. Maybe I'll take a screenshot of it for a couple of days so I can remember the dates and then call Tech support and see what kind of tale they tell


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> Me, I haven't the foggiest idea of what that means. ...


My 622 says 11/10 (Today). As I can see every call on my Vonage account - including local calls, too-free calls, *every* call - I can assure you that my 622's modem did not originate a call today.

It does show a call to the dish home base modem ad 3:21 PM yesterday - that's the call I dialed and reported on in a post here a few minutes later.

I can only *speculate* that the modem is testing for a phone connection, but no matter it is simply not dialing *daily* to report PPVs. And for the poster that said it was doing so at 3:00 AM daily I'd suggest that he is witnessing the receiver check for updates *via satellite.*


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I can only *speculate* that the modem is testing for a phone connection, but no matter it is simply not dialing *daily* to report PPVs. [/B]


Fair enough. 
BTW, I know the receiver only reports PPV once a month, I wasn't suggesting anything else. I just knew it was connecting daily... for what reason I didn't know.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just checked the other 622. They both say last connect 11/10/09. But the second one shows Last Update 11/05/09 and Next Update as 11/12/09 while the first one is scheduled for 11/10/09. Tomorrow after updating today. So, I'm curious about the meaning of Connect versus Status Update. Following SaltiDawg's comments maybe Connect is the 622 testing for a phone or broadband connection on a daily basis while Status Update is the thing actually calling home to tell 'em what's up  But again a disparity in dates. Ahhh, the mysteries of life :lol:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

chainblu said:


> Fair enough.
> BTW, I know the receiver only reports PPV once a month, I wasn't suggesting anything else. I just knew it was connecting daily... for what reason I didn't know.


Let's see.... You said, "My 625 and 622 BOTH call home every night."

I replied, *"If by "call Home" you mean dial out and report PPV's to E* you are simply mistaken."
*
And it went on and on from there.

I apologize to the others that have been following this thread for beating a dead horse. I'll not be reading his posts from now on. lol


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

I don't think you need to apologize. I think our 'back and forths' were informative (if not entertaining) to anybody who followed this thread, myself included.

But again, I say fair enough. I WAS "simply mistaken" about the call-outs, but I was going by the only information I had in front of me. You and your Vonage log cleared that up.

It does not, however, explain why my receivers try to connect every night.


----------



## Borden7 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dish has been charging me for months for no phone connection! I have a wireless phone connect to the 622 and caller ID works on TV screen, Phone Connection shows "Local Connect", System ID shows Green connect for the telephone Icon, Diagnostics shows "Phone OK, Broadband None" but when I check for phone connect it shows no connection. Any suggestion. I have never used PPV and have no intention of ever using. I am tired of arguing with Dish over this charge, it goes on month after month. They finally said it must be a bad modem on the 622 and sent me a replacement. Same as all above. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Is your phone transmitter plugged directly into the power source; no UPS, no surge suppressor? DSL filter installed?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Borden7 said:


> Dish has been charging me for months for no phone connection!


They do that as provided in their terms and conditions.

One alternative would be to provide your ViP622 an always-on Internet connection.


----------



## Borden7 (Dec 7, 2009)

Not clear about power source plugged in! The base phone is plugged in and connected to a phone outlet. There is a DSL filter between the wireless transmitter and the wall phone jack. There is a phone line between the wireless transmitter and the base phone. The wireless receiver is plugged into a wall main plug behind the TV in another room and a phone line is connected between the wireless receiver and the phone in jack on the 622.
when someone calls in the caller ID is displayed on the TV. All connection are listed as good on setup and diagnostics. However when I go to the menu to call out it shows the call out failed to connect. In my house it would cost over $200 to hard wire a phone line behind the TV. 
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

Borden7 said:


> Not clear about power source plugged in! The base phone is plugged in and connected to a phone outlet. There is a DSL filter between the wireless transmitter and the wall phone jack. There is a phone line between the wireless transmitter and the base phone. The wireless receiver is plugged into a wall main plug behind the TV in another room and a phone line is connected between the wireless receiver and the phone in jack on the 622.
> when someone calls in the caller ID is displayed on the TV. All connection are listed as good on setup and diagnostics. However when I go to the menu to call out it shows the call out failed to connect. In my house it would cost over $200 to hard wire a phone line behind the TV.
> Thanks again for the help!


I have the same problem with my 322. I don't have wireless phone line but the hard phone line is connected to the 322 with the DSL filter. The connect phone line test works everytime but the dialout fails and the send status fails. It all started when I connected to Windstream DSL. The same connection worked OK for years without the DSL, now an extra $5.00 charge. Tech support keeps asking if the DSL filter is connected. For the 100th time yes it is connected. I also tried without the filter, still dialout failed.


----------



## janeslogin (Dec 13, 2006)

I got the warning again "not connected to a phone line" for the first time in perhaps a year or longer. 

Nothing has been changed with the phone or the Dish setup in months

I used to get the warning often and found it a curious annoyance.


----------

